# The Cutest Thing About Rats isssss......



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Finish the sentence! I love their little people hands! How they can climb, and grab the cage bars, and pick things up... my heart just melts when they grab at stuff  very manly of me, I know... But I also love when they're cuddled up sleeping together in little balls.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Their noses, by far!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

The way they groom themselves!

There's just too many things that are cute about them, lol.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

...Or maybe the way they sleep together to warm those lonely nights ;D


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

I loooove when they cuddle. Mine chew holes in their fleece and burrow underneath together


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, it's so cute, I just want to take a picture every time they do. You should get a pic of your girls cuddling together!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

When they poke their heads over the edge of the hammock and stare at you. That and when they climb the cage bars and you can tickle their tummies.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

When they lick you and brux!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

When their little hands reach out to take treats and when they sit on your shoulder


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

when they yawn!!!!!! ohh so fricken cute! they stretch out, arch their lil backs, crack open a big smile yawn and a little pink tounge pokes out and usually little pink feets stretch out in front  i love it! every time i see it i say awwwwww nd have to cuddle how ever did it for a bit!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Iheartroxyrat said:


> when they yawn!!!!!! ohh so fricken cute! they stretch out, arch their lil backs, crack open a big smile yawn and a little pink tounge pokes out and usually little pink feets stretch out in front  i love it! every time i see it i say awwwwww nd have to cuddle how ever did it for a bit!


Yes, I love watching them do that lol.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh the yawns are so cute too...


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

In the morning when it feeding time, they all sit up and hold onto the bars of the cage with waiting faces. Good morning!


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Their noses and twitchy whiskers!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

when they steal something they really want and they get really excited and do that cute hop/run. A rat hopping is the best thing ever


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

When they use their "icky" tails to hold onto things, especially when that thing is another rat's tail!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

oh ya i love the rat hop!! Sparty does that when hes being a hyper dork lol he will snag a piece of food from me and go hoping off down the couch! i love how they sit with their heads bent down and backs up so they look like a ball of fur with cute ears poking up and them nibbling on their stolen goodies


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Pretty much everything rats do is cute...even when my rats get into trouble (like chewing my new bed sheets) I can't be mad because they are just too cute and sweet.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

I just thought it'd be nice to have a happy cute thread  they get sick and pass on so often its good to remember all the happy stuff!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

lol I think everything already mentioned  They are just too cute overall!

I do love their little hands when they hold something and eat or when they are taking a bath. Ofcourse when they sleep is just an awww moment. Or when they stick their little noses out sniff sniff sniffing. But I think my favorite is when they give a big stretch and yawn. I love it.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the way the "groom" me because apparently mom is dirty! Lol I love how they look at me with those little beady eyes and get excited when I finally let them out of their prison I also love when they each take turns kissing my nose


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

When they sleep in between your chin and shoulder on cold nights! I love my snuggles.


----------



## ElizabethAP (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I have to agree that my favorite cute thing is their little tiny hands! I love it when they grab the bars when I walk up to the cage and look like little jail birds! I also love watching them eat, especially when I give them something like ice cream and they stick their hands in it and lick it off.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

their little pink noses!


----------



## digitalduckie (Mar 22, 2012)

when they grab my hand in their paws and turn it over looking for treats!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

When you walk into the room and if they weren't in a cage they'd tackle and love you up like a dog would. <3
&& when they get a treat from you and hop away with it.


----------



## gourdrats (Mar 9, 2012)

I love when I come into the house & sit down & they both run to the corner of their cage to greet me  & I stick my fingers in the cage & they lick me & brux, they look sooo happy so I know they musta missed me <3 & when they're curled up in their mini bed...it looks jus like big dog or cat bed, rounded & stuff, they curl up together & its jus soo precious! <3


----------



## skirised (Apr 14, 2012)

I would have to say the cutest things are when they stretch and yawn and when my girls brux right next to my ear or try climb inside my hair. They go from the back of my neck and climb as far up inside my hair as possible.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

When you've been gone all day at school or work and you finally get home and they practically jump into your arms and chatter away like they haven't seen you in weeks! Then they are practically inseparable from you so that you can't disappear on them again.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

little ratty kisses


----------

